# Mahler 2 - Bass part



## cmudave (Feb 19, 2013)

So we are going to be performing the Mahler 2nd Symphony on April 20th and I just received the score to begin work. Reading the score and everything looks great...then I get to measure 472 (the entrance of the choir). My normal range bottoms out at a full minor-third above the double-low Bb called for in this score. Although the range exceeds my own, I would like to increase my ability to do more than just "rumble" on the lower end. Any suggestions for how exercises to work on this?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mahler calls for any basses that can't reach that bottom note to be silent and not sing an octave higher. To my knowledge, it's one of the lowest notes in the entire repertoire, and I don't envy anyone having to sing it (my range bottoms out at G).


----------



## cmudave (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, it is an insanely low note! Fortunately we will have nearly 3000 voices in the choir for this concert so I am sure we will have enough men who can reach this note. I will NOT be trying to sing the Bb.

By the way, I recently read that a man from Indiana who holds the Guiness record for the lowest note ever sung by a human being can sing a note so low that only the elephants and comparable animals can hear it! His lowest note is "G-7 (0.189Hz), an incredible eight octaves below the lowest G on the piano." (http://www.medicaldaily.com/articles/11725/20120824/elephants-tim-storms-voice-record.htm).


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

You may enjoy reading this
http://www.talkclassical.com/18358-mahler-symphony-no-2-a.html
Wiki confirms the bass note is the lowest note in choral literature.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe you can catch a head cold. That always lowers my voice.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, cold is a good idea. When I had one, I reached G1 (3 Gs below middle C). 

Beside that not being a good idea P), I would suggest "thinking" the note higher than it actually is. Many people tend to jump and think downwards when singing their lowest notes, and that's what makes them sound even more woofier and less resonant (or rumbling, if you will).

Always keep the mask in this area; not just that, but also make sure you retain a chiaroscuro sound throughout.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Lunasong said:


> You may enjoy reading this
> http://www.talkclassical.com/18358-mahler-symphony-no-2-a.html
> Wiki confirms the bass note is the lowest note in choral literature.


.... along with the last note of the _Nunc dimittis_ (_Nyne otpushchayeshi_) from Rakhmaninov's _All Night Vigil_ (_Vespers_) - also the low B-flat.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

AlainB said:


> Yeah, cold is a good idea. When I had one, I reached G1 (3 Gs below middle C).


Wow! That's almost beyond human!


----------



## cmudave (Feb 19, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe you can catch a head cold. That always lowers my voice.


Haha I'll take a pass on the head cold idea, although it does have merit for lowering range. The other idea would be to move the concert from 7:30pm to 7:30am. Maybe if I just slept all day and woke up right before call I could replicate "morning voice."


----------



## cmudave (Feb 19, 2013)

AlainB said:


> I would suggest "thinking" the note higher than it actually is. Many people tend to jump and think downwards when singing their lowest notes, and that's what makes them sound even more woofier and less resonant (or rumbling, if you will).
> 
> Always keep the mask in this area; not just that, but also make sure you retain a chiaroscuro sound throughout.


Thanks Alain, I appreciate your advice!


----------

